# Yellow Lab hiding, not eating... help?



## cichfeeble (Jan 12, 2010)

This yellow lab is male, about 2 inches long. He was previously one of the most dominant fish in the tank, always prominent, and always chasing others.

The last two days, he's been hiding a lot. And I did not see him coming for food.

He is swimming normally, but just not coming out much. Very unusual.

I cannot see any visible defect on him at all. Nothing looks abnormal. Although, I have to say, I am too new at this to know what sort of subtle things I'd look for.

I don't see any spots, blotches, or anything weird around his mouth or gills. That's about all I can tell you.

Is it even remotely possible that this is just a normal variation in behavior??

Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## tarpleyg (Jan 4, 2010)

You sure it's not a holding female? Does his(her) lower jaw look like this?










This one was holding for almost a week and wouldn't eat and hid most of the time just as you described. I guess she ate the eggs since one day she was just back to normal.

Greg


----------



## cichfeeble (Jan 12, 2010)

i can't be sure of anything. but this fish does have lots of black on its dorsal and underside fins, so i thought it was male. and it was very aggressive. i'll try to get a look at its mouth to see if it looks like it's holding but i doubt it.

would it be unheard of for a female to exhibit that coloration and to be that aggressive?

i don't have a picture of it right now... and it might be tough to obtain due to the hiding.

thanks!


----------



## bmweiler09 (Nov 17, 2009)

Most females wont be that aggressive (but not unheard of) but they do show black coloration in the fins so they can be very difficult to sex. how long has it been in your tank? what are the dimensions of your tank? what are the tankmates?


----------



## cichfeeble (Jan 12, 2010)

It's a 55g long sea clear.

Tankmates:
2 other yellow labs both without black
3 saulosi
3 zebra
3 electric blue
3 red empress
3 Julie ornatus (I know... I know!)
1 synodontus cat

all are reasonbly young except zebras are close to full size.

Tank has been up 5 weeks.

I know I may have compatibility issues! I am ready to make adjustments if needed. So far all get along.

Thanks!


----------



## bmweiler09 (Nov 17, 2009)

_so far_ they are getting along. Since you said they are all mostly young this probably means some of the males from your multiple species are matureing and they are beginning to become aggresive toward eachother. I think it's a safe bet that this is an aggression issue.

Decide which species you like best(limit to three) add more females of those and return the rest. Also try to stick to species from the same lake


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lab females can be just as aggressive as males and can even have darker fins than males. The only good reason for not eating is holding eggs, so definitely try to get a look at her chin.

Although your fish are not 6" they are all over 2" (from another post) and therefore the mbuna are either sexually mature or close enough to start showing aggression.


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

I have 4 yellow labs (only in a 55g long) and one really nice cave with only two holes to get in and out of. The darkest of my 4, all about 2 inches, is in hiding for the past 5 days. The three that have much less black, that I thought were all females, are out and chasing each other, but he has been in hiding for days. No eating. I can only see the glow of his eyes in the cave at night.

Now I do wonder if this is a female holding. I thought they were too young.


----------

